# Wanted Gaggia Cafe au lait



## rosie75 (Dec 2, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get one of these machines

I have been through 3 of them, and I know they are old, but would desperately love to get another.

I've tried other gaggias but I am just not an espresso person.

The only thing I can find close to it is a morphy richards filter machine, but I would rather spend my money on a gaggia

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I was going to suggest you contact the shops that have grown from the ashes of Gaggia UK but their website is not working properly


----------

